# [SOLVED] Karma Hack



## Guest (Feb 10, 2002)

Ok, the new karma system should be in place. What this means is that you will be able to get points redeamable for something. What, I'm not sure right now. It will most likely be in the form of little extras on this site. A bigger PM box, glowing name, and other stuff like that, hopefully one day bigger stuff. Also if I do decide to implement a sweepstakes/contest system, points will be added into that if I wish. I will post the rules and stuff for that when the time comes.

Here is how the system works:
New Threads = 3 points
Replying = 1 point
Replies more than 10 = 1
Replies more than 25 = 2
Replies more than 50 = 4
Replies more than 100 = 6
Replies more than 150 = 10
Views more than 50 = 1
Views more than 100 = 2
Views more than 150 = 3
Views more than 200 = 4
Views more than 250 = 5
Random points can be given away through me at my discretion or the mods. They will most likely be given away for helpful posts, or posting good information.

As long as this system is not abused, I will keep it in place. If it is abused, I will take it away.


----------

